# Amsterdam marijuana seeds.com



## NikiDel (Mar 2, 2008)

I wouldn't order from these guys. I sent a money order over a month ago and still haven't received my seeds. Emails get kicked back and their I've sent numerous emails to their website.


----------



## SALTROCK (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello NikiDel I also ordered from them. Here is what happend I ordered on Dec/8/07 so being the holidays i expected the order to come late. so mid Jan of 08 I emailed then asking where my seeds were they said that it should be there soon. so begining of Feb I emailed them again and I was not very happy, they said that I assume the risk when they ship to the states so customs siezed it. And if I want the seeds I have to send them $30 dollars cash in a card so the could resend it. I wrote back I said and got nasty and I said listen For one thing  it does not cost 30 dollars  for you to resend it and what happens when it doesnt get to me again? I got to send another 30 dollars Hell no sound like a scam? I also told them that if my package got siezed by customs, they by law have to send me a letter stating that my package was siezed and the content that were in the package. Well I got no responce after I had sent that so I figured I got burned. Well 2 days ago  I go look in my mail and what do you no my seeds are here. What I think happend is when I responed to them they knew I was right so I think they just sent out the package. I mean yeah I got my package, It was 3 months later and customer sevice was not that good. So you might get your seeds, but when is the quetion. GL man

Thanks
SALT


----------



## clambake (Mar 3, 2008)

bah, shoulda checked here before ordering from this place. I ordered from them about a week ago maybe a little longer and got no confirmation order number or email.  Sent an email yesterday and even though the website promises a reponse within 24 hours i've recieved no reply. shitty i don't want to wait 3 months may have to order from somewhere else. 

anyone recommend and quick shipping seedbanks to the U.S.? 

I have my very first 2 seeds sprouting now but they are just some bagseed from a mexican brick bag that was so bad it gave you a headache if you smoked more then a blunt. so after i have my practise with them its the axe and straight to the garbage.


----------



## NikiDel (Mar 3, 2008)

I've grown mexican dirtweed seeds before.. hit and miss, but I've grown some wicked pure sativas. Fantastic up high, only problem was they flower for 6 months.. but man-that's a UP high.


----------



## clambake (Mar 4, 2008)

well i placed another order with seed boutique and they have already sent it, we'll see how long delivery takes, much better process they send a confirmation email right away and another when it ships. So as long as they show up in a timely fashion i know where ill be buying at from now on.


----------



## SALTROCK (Mar 4, 2008)

I got all the emails and confermations, also got a tracking number which I couldnt track with lol.I dont know what method you piad with.I paid by pre paid credit card.  So  could go to there website and go click on shopping cart and it still had my order with a tracking number. And the only way I could get a hold of them was if I went into there website and email them through there website directly.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## clambake (Mar 8, 2008)

hey saltrock you sure you ordered from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com and not amsterdammarijuanaseed.com?  I still can't get the one with an s to respond to me, so sometime in the next few days im blowin up the forums with anti seedS propaganda.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 8, 2008)

yes, I was wondering the same.  I got my seeds no problem, 8-10 yrs ago.  I am not sure which??  amsterdammarijuanaseed.com  or amsterdammarijuanaseed*s*.com

I just now went to both sites.  I got my seeds from the no S site.  seeds were expensive I recall, took a real long time to get to me, but worked out fine


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

with the s is the rip off without i don't know about


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

Seems to be offering similar things to amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com by looking at it though.

Repackaged nirvana seeds at inflated prices.


----------



## clambake (Mar 8, 2008)

yah, i think the one with an S is a crook ripping off people that think they are buying from the one with no s.

but on a good note when i got home today my seedboutique.com order was waiting for me in the mailbox with 5 free haze x skunk #1 which makes me happy b/c i was really wanting to try skunk #1 and haze so a cross of the two works for me.  only took 4 days wow thats fast half the world in 4 days woot! 

just to bad some criminal got 130$ of my cash


----------



## SALTROCK (Mar 8, 2008)

this is the site http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/contact.php

Thanks
SALT


----------



## clambake (Mar 8, 2008)

i forgot seedbankreview.com must also be a crook b/c they recomend and have a link to amsterdammarijuanaseedS.com.

So don't trust anything seedbankreview.com says!


----------



## clambake (Mar 8, 2008)

ok so if you were able to get ahold of the one with an S, saltrock why havn't they returned my emails?? theyve had three weeks from the first one i sent to reply.


----------



## SALTROCK (Mar 8, 2008)

I dont know why man.  Just showing you the site I delt with and my experiances.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats shitty


----------



## clambake (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks salt, so the moral of the story is don't order from anyone but seedboutique or doc chronic?  at least if you want a timely delivery.

although i bet within a few months we see a seedboutiques.com with a similar webpage to the legit site.


----------



## clambake (Mar 15, 2008)

well it appears patience is a virtue, the seeds from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com showed up yesterday.  So they just take awhile to send and have ZERO customer service.  So i guess they arn't a scam but no nothing of making customers happy, or maybe just how to respond to an email.


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jun 16, 2008)

SALTROCK said:
			
		

> this is the site http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/contact.php
> 
> Thanks
> SALT


 
Ordered from them 6/7/08 today is 6/16/08 happy days for me fromthe above mentioned site. ordeded 20 recieved 30.always got fairly quick responce with Q's.


----------

